# Phoenix, AZ - 2 Yr. Old M At Animal Control (Found Via CL)



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Not the best picture but he doesn't look mixed to me. Hopefully he'll get adopted and survive his time at AC.


German Shepherd in pound 2 yr old


This DOG - ID#A2946220 

I am a male, black wash and brown German Shepherd Dog mix. 

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years and 1 month old. 

I have been at the shelter since Nov 29, 2010. 


For more information about this animal, call: 
Maricopa County Animal Care & Control - West Valley Animal Care Center at (602) 506-7387 
Ask for information about animal ID number A2946220 

Maricopa County Animal Care & Control - West Valley Animal Care Center 
Maricopa County 

2500 S. 27th Avenue 
Phoenix, AZ 85009 
Voice: (602) 506-7387	Fax: (602) 506-2739


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think every dog there is pretty much listed as mixed. 

He's gorgeous. I hope someone gets him soon.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I suppose you're right. I go in there from time to time looking for Shepherds to take photos of and post here (It's been a while since I've done it though, unfortunately, I've been busy), and they're always listed as mixes even though they're obviously PB.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

They don't mind people taking photos? I'd go in and do that more often if they're okay with it.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Not at all. I found a Shepherd there and flat out told them I couldn't adopt her but wanted to put her up on this board so others could see her and hopefully she would be adopted that way. One of the staff took her out of the kennel for me to take photos of her. I think they encourage it so long as it's for adoption purposes (Not that there's anything malicious you could do with the photos, they seem to take decent care of the animals there as best they can).


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump from page 2.


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Still listed. Bump!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------

